# Kindle...Froze...? Or Broke.....?



## BarrelRacer97 (Dec 26, 2010)

Today I got a Kindle for Christmas, It is suppose to be the newest one that's all I know, anyway after I sat it down for a while my step-dad picked it up and slid the button on the bottom and the screen went all weird. Only a partial part of the the screen at the very bottom corner responds and it is dark (barely able to read the words that you ARE able to see) the top part of the screen is half frozen and half faded away....The other bottom corner is completely white. It looks as though the screen is cracked, Just by the way the screen is divided up, But NOTHING was even near it to put pressure on the screen to crack it. My family and I have no idea whats-so-ever as to what is wrong with it. My mother is suppose to call Monday and send it back , but I went on google and found this site and was just going to see if anyone had ANY idea as to what is wrong with it....Or anyway to fix it!
                 Thanks A Bunch!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

There is no button on the bottom of the screen.  There is one on the top.

Sorry, I got that wrong.  Was starting to wonder if it really was a Kindle because the name has become generic for any electronic reading device.  Thanks for letting me know the buttons changed.  I just got the new Graphite Kindle DX and all the buttons are in the same place as the original.  So Amazon just changed the Kindle 3 buttons.


----------



## BarrelRacer97 (Dec 26, 2010)

What? I don't which one it is,but it's suppose to be the new one for like $139 for just WiFi, but on mine on the bottomt here is a button for the volume a plug-in jack for headphones and another for the charger then there is the sliding button that locks and unlocks the screen.....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It sounds as if the screen may have been physically damaged, perhaps during shipping. Amazon will probably send you a replacement right away if you call them (or you might have to have the person who purchased it call, I'm not sure). But for a quick check just in case it's something in the software and not the hardware, try sliding the on/off switch on the bottom right to the right and hold it there for at least 20 seconds, then give it time to do a hard reboot, after which -- if you're really lucky -- things may be OK. If after it reboots it continues to look bad, I'd put my money on physical damage and go ahead and request a replacement.


----------



## BarrelRacer97 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for you suggestion, I have tryed it and the only part of the screen that is responding is the bottom corner, and it is miscolored. If I don't don't figuire out what is wrong with it by monday then we will call them. I was just hoping to fix it or figuire out the problem with it.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

If you call them today, you might have your new Kindle by tomorrow.   When I decided to get a replacement for my Kindle 2nd gen. for a separated screen bezel I had my replacement in under 24 hours.  They will ship your new one and when you receive it, you mail the old one back in.

1-866-321-8851


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> There is no button on the bottom of the screen. There is one on the top.


You're thinking of the second generation Kindle -- the current Kindle does have the on/off switch on the bottom.

I agree with what others have said. . .it's annoying but it sounds like the screen was damaged in shipping -- heck, it could have sat too long someplace cold. Call Amazon TODAY -- going on line to Kindle Support and find the 'call me back' link is the easiest and quickest way. I expect they'll ship a new one out to you immediately and you might even have it tomorrow. . . .


----------



## BarrelRacer97 (Dec 26, 2010)

We didn't know if we could call on Christmas and since it's Sunday we don't know if the place will be open or whatever. But we will see, Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Kindle Customer Service is always available to help Kindle owners.  Kindle CS is great.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep.  Best as I can tell, they're there 24/7.


----------



## FarcicalFiend (Dec 26, 2010)

My Kindle recently suffered the same fate, it is kinda funky looking. Oddly mine had been working great for a over a week. But I called them up and said "Hey, it's busted, I tried rebooting, I tried refreshing the screen, I tried everything basic level tech supporty." 

They didn't give me any grief, no problems, and they are doing overnight shipping. The woman said "Since it's Christmas Eve it might not get there till early next week." I'm amazed how much I missed it the past two days.


----------



## BarrelRacer97 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok! Thanks everyone I will call today!


----------



## BarrelRacer97 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, so my new kindle came in today! Thanks everyone!  .......How do I delete this topic?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BarrelRacer97 said:


> Ok, so my new kindle came in today! Thanks everyone! .......How do I delete this topic?


Well, you don't.  But, you know, it might be useful to someone else down the road.

Glad things worked out for you!


----------

